# For DKHarris: GSD Rescues in/around WI



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

I thought I would post a listing of rescues I found on here for DKHarris, who is looking for a new family member (working line, if I remember correctly). 

Here are a few I found. I thought I would post them on the forum so others could comment on their experiences, etc. with these particular rescues. 

There sure are a lot in Wisconsin!
Arf's German Shepherd Rescue, Inc. of Wisconsin
http://gsraw.com/
http://www.germanshepherd911.org/
Mit Liebe German Shepherd Rescue | Green Bay and Fox Cities, WI
White Paws German Shepherd Rescue, Wisconsin
Welcome to the Frontpage

MVGSDR (Iowa)

German Shepherd Rescue, Inc. - Home Page (Illinois)

I will see what I can find out about these particular rescues and post back when I can.


----------



## DKHarris (Jan 10, 2012)

You are awesome!


----------

